# MY KNIVES AND FOOD . beware pic heavy



## 420layersofdank

Hey KKF! Thanks to you guys, i think im finally content for the first time with my kit . Here are some pics of my current kit and some pics of my food within the past year. Enjoy! and feel free to give feedback on both knives and food pics. Sorry in advanced for some pictures are from cell phone. THanks

From Left To Right :
270 Gesshin Kagekiyo sujihiki in wh2, 210 Gesshin Ginga sujihiki in wh2 , 240 Richmond Laser AS gyuto ( reground by murray carter to true laser geometry with shig handle), 210 Syousin Chiku AS gyuto , Delbert Ealy Paring in box elder burl , 240 Konosuke Fujyama gyuto in bl2, 240 HHH gyuto in AEBL with box elder burl handle + mokume bolster , 135 Shibata Kotetsu Petty in R2, 195 Gesshin Uraku Deba in wh2.


----------



## easy13

Nice Set (Gear & Food that is)


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Beautifully plated dished. I'm assuming you cook in a three star restaurant? Decent kit too!


----------



## 420layersofdank

haha no three stars but thank you!! i work at bistro blanc in glenelg md


----------



## jimbob

I'm hungry! Nice food, and knives. Especially like the hhh handle


----------



## jimbob

Would be interested in some chiku impressions too....


----------



## chiffonodd

Those dishes look amazing :hungry::hungry::hungry:

Sweet knives too, really like that little kotetsu.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Love the sear on the scallops!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Lookin' good, those pics give me the munchies


----------



## TheDispossessed

both the knives and the food look great. really nice plating, beautiful colors and the protein cookery looks solid.
is that my old shig handle on the Richmond?
Cheers
Matteo


----------



## 420layersofdank

Yes your shig handle hehehe. Thanks everyone for the nice comments


----------



## MAS4T0

These looked especially great to me, but I don't know what I'm looking at.

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/Janny_Su_Kim/media/IMAG0347_zpsp5j3vfsq.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/Janny_Su_Kim/media/IMAG0379_zps62w8i2fx.jpg.html


----------



## Chuckles

Nice pics. Food looks great.


----------



## WildBoar

Beautiful food! Man, really need to get back to the Columbia area and pay another visit to Bistro Blanc. It really looks like you have made the kitchen your own.


----------



## JBroida

looks nice... i gotta get out that way one of these days


----------



## MyScarGo

Whoa whoa whoa!,
You can't post pics of beautifully plated food like that and not tell us what it is ( some are obvious i know) 
I just ate a great meal and I am hungry again looking at that beautifully plated food!
Very nice!


----------



## Dubrdr20

Sum good looking plates there!! Awesome work yo!!!


----------



## tkern

WildBoar said:


> Beautiful food! Man, really need to get back to the Columbia area and pay another visit to Bistro Blanc. It really looks like you have made the kitchen your own.



Class trip?


----------



## marc4pt0

I'm in. 
Foods look stunning! Making me super proud my man.


----------



## chinacats

Nice knives, food looks dank!


----------



## WildBoar

tkern said:


> Class trip?





marc4pt0 said:


> I'm in.
> Foods look stunning! Making me super proud my man.


Heh, trying to schedule something with two different chefs is an exercise in futility  Oh, make that 3 chefs, as it would need to be scheduled when 420 is working. I'd would be great to do it though if we can swing it. Maybe you and Marc can call in sick on a Saturday :groucho:


----------



## CoqaVin

good stuff you and marc doing big things, you guys actually remind me of myself, when it comes to knives and food


----------



## Dusty

Good stuff man, I like your use of leaves.


----------



## DitmasPork

Cool kit, fab food shots, and I love 'Pork and Sons' which I have on the bookshelf! Dig the Shibata Kotetsu Petty/


----------



## Haburn

SnacksOnSnacksOnSnacks! Beautiful work.


----------



## koki

Nice food and knives!!


----------



## Chefu

I love the knives, but the food pics take center stage! Nice job chef.....


----------



## BlueWolf

Wow man you got some skills. Looks like a little california cuisine influence there.


----------



## 420layersofdank

BlueWolf said:


> Wow man you got some skills. Looks like a little california cuisine influence there.



Oh I love Tommy at TFL. He rolls the best blunts


----------



## goatgolfer

What the Foie! In Kalifornia. Pretty soon they will outlaw ugly and sharp knives. I adore the pics but admire the skill even more. Well done and do it again please.


----------



## 2010ZR1

Beautiful food pics. Makes me want to dine there.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Bistro Blanc was outstanding (I was there in June)! Everything was spot on & I can highly recommend it! If you are in the area you will want to make sure to try and take time to get to Baltimore &/or DC since both are 'chockablock' full of great KKF (Chef) places ...


----------



## Mrmnms

Great kit. The box elder Burl and mokume handle from HHH is as nice as anything he's done. I know his Aeb-l heat treat is super. I read your menu. It looks terrific, but doesn't nearly do the pictures justice. I will definitely find a reason to get down there.


----------



## 420layersofdank

Thanks for the kind and flattering compliments. As for Bistro, my time is coming to an end ;last service 9/19. For those of whom have come to dine at Bistro, I promise to cook for you again , very soon. As for my plans of employment, I have decided to take a step back and begin my endeavor to learn in kitchens in DC. So far I have a couple restaurants that I will be staging at for a shot at joining their team. Set but not confirmed: roses luxury, central , and succotash. I'm crossing my fingers to get word back from patowmack farms, momofuku, and Komi. If you guys have any advice,insight or references on dc staging scene , please shoot me a PM. Thanks everyone and wish me luck!!


----------



## cheflarge

GOOD LUCK!!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Adirondack

Janny,
I'm glad I got to eat at BB while you were there. I was hoping to get up there soon for show and tell when my son's soccer team plays Glenelg Country School. Oh well. 

Good luck and let us know where you land. Those are some very nice places you mentioned (from what I've read).


----------



## Nick_Hall

+1 on the perfectly seared scallops. The plate with the scallops and sesame bacon might be my new screensaver...


----------



## 420layersofdank

Hey Kkf!! I'm at momofuku CCDC. Come check us out!!!


----------



## skiajl6297

Lines lines lines! Can't wait to try!!


----------



## WildBoar

Good deal! I'll have to stop by next time I am near City Center.


----------



## 420layersofdank

BlueWolf said:


> Wow man you got some skills. Looks like a little california cuisine influence there.



East coast baby! Putting MD /dc on the map sir


----------



## LucasFur

just posting to show my appreciation for your work and your knives. nice! -- whats next for you?


----------



## WildBoar

Glad you did not wind up a Succotash, as it definitely does not strike me as a place that would have been able keep you content in the kitchen. It is a bit of a tourist mill. The food is solid/ decent, but not outstanding and not very creative. And the décor and service are a step behind TGIFridays and Chilis.

If one or two of the Baltimore guys can make it down on a day off hopefully we can survive the line/ wait and see you at Rose's.


----------



## 420layersofdank

WildBoar said:


> Glad you did not wind up a Succotash, as it definitely does not strike me as a place that would have been able keep you content in the kitchen. It is a bit of a tourist mill. The food is solid/ decent, but not outstanding and not very creative. And the décor and service are a step behind TGIFridays and Chilis.
> 
> If one or two of the Baltimore guys can make it down on a day off hopefully we can survive the line/ wait and see you at Rose's.



That would be sickkkk. Were gonna be opening soon next door. Its going to be one of the best new openings of the year


----------



## 420layersofdank

LucasFur said:


> just posting to show my appreciation for your work and your knives. nice! -- whats next for you?



Thanks man!!!! Really appreciate it. Next move: i took a step back and want to learn more so i helped open up mokofuku ccdc and came to Roses Luxury in plans of working next door at Pineapples and Pearls soon to be open early april


----------



## Bill13

I found this short write up on P&P: http://www.eater.com/a/anticipated-restaurant-openings-winter-2016/pineapple-pearls-dc

Sounds nice and it's great he can take the time to open slowly, making sure everything is working smoothly before they start a dinner service (if the article is correct).


----------



## cheflife15

the knives are beautiful but the food is out of this world!


----------



## jljohn

That just made me really hungry! Spectacular plating.


----------



## 420layersofdank

hey sorry for the late response. work has been wild ! After Pineapples and Pearls, i opened up the Shaw Bijou but unfortunately we closed after a short 2 months due to financial complications. Now Im at Himitsu with a good friend of mine Kevin Tien , who used to cook at Uchi and Momofuku . For the first time in my life, i am stress free and having fun all day everyday. It definitely helps to be cooking, surrounded by friends who crush it , doing whatever it takes .


----------



## WildBoar

Hey, since you guys are closed on Sundays I hope you can make the ECG on May 21


----------



## 420layersofdank

WildBoar said:


> Hey, since you guys are closed on Sundays I hope you can make the ECG on May 21


Totally making it !!!! I'm bringing my kitchen crew !!


----------



## WildBoar

:doublethumbsup:


----------

